# customize the splash screen ,why this border? and fonts



## mantra (Jun 20, 2018)

hi
I run lightroom 7.4 under windows 10 and under high sierra ,i have installed 2015 last build too

may i ask 3 questions?

i have watched this video ( *it's not i*n my native language , i guess it's spanish )




i created a new splash screen but there is always this border 

1)
is there a way to get rid of this gray border ? i dump a screenshot , opened with photoshop and this gray it's a #323132









2) 
is there a way to obtain & edit  the lightroo 7.4  embed splashscreen  ? just to edit and create mine like the video


3)
is there a way to edit the fonts size?
if i'm not wrong in the amazing Jeffrey Friedl plugins , in the past i found a editor to edit info displayed and font size?
i have setup on preferences->interface->small
but i would love to have them smaller


thank you so much


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 21, 2018)

mantra said:


> is there a way to get rid of this gray border ?


I also use my own splashscreen, but like you, I also see the grey border.
It seems that it is a background layer added to show the Adobe copyright message.
I do not think it will be removable.
Edit:  The grey border existed in 2013.! See this article- http://www.tipsquirrel.com/customize-lightroom-5-splash-screen/

I created a splash image with full transparent background, saved as .PNG to preserve transparency, and the grey of the 'border' also fills my image background.
Screen-clip attached illustrates my PNG image on the left and the LR splash result on the right.


----------



## mantra (Jun 21, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> I also use my own splashscreen, but like you, I also see the grey border.
> It seems that it is a background layer added to show the Adobe copyright message.
> I do not think it will be removable.
> .


hi 
i guess maybe they will fix it in the next versions
thanks


----------

